# WallyWorld blocks bullet sales



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

My son sent me this.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

.22? really???


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow... Never liked wal mart anyways.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Really?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I stopped at the Hellmart on Mobile Hwy yesterday afternoon on the way home to pick up a few items.
While there, I decided to swing by the sporting goods counter to pick up a box or two of ammo.
There was not a single box of ammo on the shelves!
There were signs similar to the one pictured above that read, "Selected ammo is available. See an associate." 
Of course, there were no "associates" anywhere near there to see.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

Started off last month in Utah, heard from my cuz two days ago is in Miss also


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, so they are going after the ammunition. Is this the "Hoping for Change" people wanted?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

The guy at the counter told me the Government is buying it all up. I dont know if I believe that, but that what the guy said. He also said it may be a couple months before they have anything back in stock for the public. What a croc. Also, I did notice that both gun carousels were empty, other than one .22 rifle and a .743. I have never seen it so bare.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought a 270 right after the walmart on blue angel opened years ago and now i finally get orders back and head up to pick up some ammo prior to the first quota hunt weekend and see they don't sell guns or ammo anymore. WTF?
*I doubt the gov is buying it all up, i think every Walmart is about to follow suit and quit selling it.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Walmart in Gulf Breeze had a sign up stating that they are limiting sales to 6 boxes. No similar sign about .223, handgun ammo, etc. Of course, the case was completely bare except for a couple of boxes of shotgun shells.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Bay Ranger said:


> Walmart in Gulf Breeze had a sign up stating that they are limiting sales to 6 boxes. No similar sign about .223, handgun ammo, etc. Of course, the case was completely bare except for a couple of boxes of shotgun shells.


Went in there last night and didn't see a sign, they had several boxes of .22 short and that was about it


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

NOT TRUE.....
jumping on the propaganda wagon purported by Alex Jones just brings the good guys side down a notch.
WalMart will still sell ammo.
Research it.
Can't you tell that sign is photoshopped....and poorly done at that. Look at it.
Just more BS scare tactics


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

WTH is a "hard block" ?

I imagine the shipments of ammo are going to go to those willing to pay the highest price first.
Walmart is going to be on the bottom of that list and thus last.

And the ammo companies most likely do not care if they do not sell to Walmart anyways.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The government "asked" businesses to stop those sales!!! To quit legally selling guns/ammo! Sounds more like the communist states of america!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

still selling up here...but the shelves are on the bare side....went to 3 and found some 40's personal protection hp and hydra shock hp in .380 for the carry gun


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was at the Pace Walmart today and they wouldn't let a guy buy more than 3 boxes of anything. So he bought 3 boxes of 100 round whatevers to get the most he could lol


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

This too will pass...........


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sign may be fake but not photoshopped


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

No such sign at Walmart on 29 tonight. Just the sign stating only three boxes per customer per day. All they had was a box of .410 shells, box of 20 gauge slugs and some .45 jhp.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Patriot said:


> This too will pass...........


Not for a long time. And even then it will never be the same. Things have changed.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

*Walmart to stop selling ammo*

Looks like Walmart will soon not be selling ammo. It has been said that once current inventory is sold, that no new orders will be made until all this 2nd ammendment stuff is resolved......


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Fanner50 said:


> Not for a long time. And even then it will never be the same. Things have changed.


I respectfully disagree. This is all just whipped up frenzy by media and cooler heads (Citizen's) will prevail. White House issued this today. All rhetoric.....no teeth.




beeritself said:


> *Gun Violence Reduction Executive Actions*
> Today, the President is announcing that he and the Administration will:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm surprised, that if the NRA has 100 million members that they would not start a boycott of stores and business that go out of there way to support the opposition, especially the news media. If you had even 10-20 million change there shopping habits, I would think the Walmarts of the world would notice. Mabey they could have a no travel too city/state list also. The list could be endless.....

billd


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The NRA has nowhere near 100 million members. I think it's closer to 3 million or so.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

oh ok...my bad, mabey I was thinking the 400million gun owners. With only 3 million, I guess ya gotta go the money and politics route!!


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes... It's sad what this country is coming to


----------



## Bluzgator (Jun 14, 2009)

This was just a rumor...Wal-Mart has already released a statement discrediting the source.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just emailed walmart's headquarters. I'll let yall know when I get a responce.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

If they stopped selling ammo they ain't stopped selling AR's!


----------

